# LM3875 chip amp



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I populated these these PC boards I got from chipamp.com


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Picked up some very cool heat sinks off Ebay.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I cut some plexiglass.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Added some wire and a transformer from PartExpress.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The back side


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Makes for a nice little 100 watt amp.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice work, Luther. You put my "just get it working and call it good" DIY projects to shame.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Remember the only person who has to like your stereo is you. Besides not everyone is as obsessive as I am.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly, Luther, these are some great-looking projects. Do you take orders? :bigsmile: I especially like the turntable and the finish...


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

wow that amp looks nice.ive built a t-amp,but it doesnt look that good.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I enjoy building as much as I do listening. You could say I'm very hands on.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

oh i like building as well.im just not quite as talented at it.


----------



## pacogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Well built. Congrats! How is the sound quality?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

pacogun said:


> Well built. Congrats! How is the sound quality?


Thank you. The little amp actually sounds very nice with a smooth mid range and high end that isn't edgy. A lot has to do with which speakers I pair it with. It isn't high current so I wouldn't use it with electrostats or planar speakers. I've even used it to drive the horns in my home theater and didn't want to run from the room screaming.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicely done Luther, another great build.


----------

